# Lifestyles & Discussion > Bitcoin / Cryptocurrencies >  Transport and Velocity: Could Bitcoin be a Replacement for Gold?

## muh_roads

http://www.coindesk.com/transport-ve...lacement-gold/




> Gold has been used as a store of value for eons, thanks to its beauty and almost magical ability to never tarnish. Furthermore, despite radical shifts in human values over the past 100 years, its worth still has not diminished – even soaring to over $1,000 an ounce in recent times.
> 
> Now, though, there is a new, digital challenger on the scene that, when its price chart is compared with that of gold, bears some striking similarities
> 
> It’s no wonder, then, that companies like Netagio now allow people to trade bitcoin for precious metals like gold – it is a sign that investors want the ability to trade BTC seamlessly with other investment vehicles.
> 
> In a sense, bitcoin could be considered an upgrade from gold. Some even consider it as gold with transformational, information-like properties.
> 
> 
> ...

----------

